# pay pal



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

if I can send pay pal money - can I get pay pal money?
It wouldn't be often or formal really ..I'm just curious


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

yes you can. if you would of set up a buisness account you could also take credit cards(for a small fee of course)


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I get "PayPal money" every day. 
(And have a debit card tied in to that account so I can use it whenever I want)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

It's real money. You can move it to your bank account, have a check sent to you, or get a Paypal debit card and spend it anywhere that takes Mastercard.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

cool - thanks so much


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Technically you can send money to anyone who has an Internet address. The problem lies in their having to open their own PayPal account to accept it.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

yah I get very confused - I can paypal some people but I can email people money too ... 
like right out of by bank instead from my credit card 

if people paypal me money can I turn around and send THAT money to someone else instead of putting it on plastic?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

yep. 
Because I usually have money in my PP account from sales, I almost always use money out of my balance rather than either my bank accn't or card.


In fact, PayPal's default is: 1. out of your PP balance. If empty, 2. out of your bank account, or, if you over ride, 3. off a credit/debit card.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks Ernie - thats really good to know


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Er... 
Erin
But you're welcome anyway.


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

If I'm understanding your questions correctly. Yes. If someone makes a payment to you using pay pal it is credited to your pay pal account. When you want your money you request payment and they'll send you a check or you can set up your account so they can deposit it directly into your bank account.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry Erin - I don't hear or see too well - makes me no less grateful though


----------

